

Infibeam's Pi - India's first ebook reader [~200 USD] - paraschopra
http://www.infibeam.com/pi

======
nsa
great show from infibeam...pi has all reading features and price is 50% lower
than kindle after taxes so very likely pi will be super hit. amazon will have
a tough time selling kindle in India.

------
ilkhd2
the logo looks like amazon's.

